# Phragmipedium Eumelia Arias



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 20, 2013)

This is Phrag. kovachii x Phrag. sclimii 
Very interesting cross! Impressive!












Beside a Phrag. Hanna Popow to compare the size...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2013)

The color is good. I'm wondering how the Emelia Arias back onto schlimii and Pk will look!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 20, 2013)

that is very nice,love the color


----------



## Shiva (Jan 20, 2013)

One of the best I've seen.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow, a large schlimii (cross ) !!!! Jean


----------



## Trimorph (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice,
I like it a lot!


----------



## chrismende (Jan 20, 2013)

Impressive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 20, 2013)

I bet it's fragrant, too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2013)

Shiva said:


> One of the best I've seen.


My very thought! Excellent shape.


----------



## Dido (Jan 21, 2013)

great flowers 

Eric I had a flask from Equagnera whcih was crossed back to schlimii but all past away, as I posted they arrived in bad condition and was flasked for 2 week. But maybe they have young plants of them in the future.


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 21, 2013)

It's a beauty. Love that chubby pouch!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2013)

Dido said:


> great flowers
> 
> Eric I had a flask from Equagnera whcih was crossed back to schlimii but all past away, as I posted they arrived in bad condition and was flasked for 2 week. But maybe they have young plants of them in the future.


I'm ordering seedlings of these from Peruflora.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 21, 2013)

Very cute and nicely grown!


----------



## eaborne (Jan 22, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I'm ordering seedlings of these from Peruflora.



Eric,
When are they coming again?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice color, very rich looking


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

very very nice!


----------



## phraggy (Jan 26, 2013)

Just my type of kovchi cross.Love it.

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2013)

eaborne said:


> Eric,
> When are they coming again?


Maybe not, they didn't get on the order for Tamiami, hopefully they will for California.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 28, 2013)

I probably still have some, I had at least twenty at one point... Sold a bunch at last years shows.

Edit... Probably read that wrong, I have Eumelia Arias, not the back cross. Although I could make it... * grin*


----------

